
(Almost) Free Video Hosting on AWS - bradleybuda
https://github.com/xssfox/bigbuckaws
======
bradleybuda
Source and some discussion here:
[https://twitter.com/xssfox/status/1207609204439044096?s=21](https://twitter.com/xssfox/status/1207609204439044096?s=21)

